# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  مذيعو الفضائية السودانية والتحيز الفاضح

## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*لا أعلم متى سيتعلم مذيعو قنواتنا العمل بمهنية ودون تحيّز.
لا أطالبهم هنا بالقومية والوطنية وما إلى ذلك من الكلام الذي لم يعد موجوداً
ولكن نطالبهم بالعمل بمهنية وحسب أقل حدود الشرف الصحفي..
فرضا مصطفى الشيخ وغيره تفوح من أدائهم روائح نتنة من التحيّز الواضح .. بل يعمدوا إلى مناصرة فريق بعينه إعلامياً وبطريقة سافرة ومفضوحة .. ولك عزيزي أن ترصد كلما أطل هذا الرضا على الشاشة عشرات من هذه الاسقاطات المقصودة ..
فأبسط هذه الأمور لماذا عند تحليل المباريات الإفريقية مثلاً يعمد إلى ذكر نتيجة مباريات الهلال أولاً .. رغم أن المريخ هو بطل الممتاز والآخر هو وصيف الدوري الممتاز ..
وهذا ينسحب على مباريات الممتاز والتي لا زال المريخ بطل آخر نسخة منها ..
لماذا يركز على أخطاء المريخ الدفاعية في التحليل ويسآل حولها أسئلة سمجة في كل مرة, وكأنما يريد إحباط لاعبي وجمهور المريخ .. ولماذا عند استضافة الحكام يقف كثيراً على أخطاء الحكم على الهلال ويمر سريعاً جداً على الأخطاء التي يتضرر منها المريخ؟؟
وأذكر هنا أن أحد المذيعين المعروفين بانحيازه وفي إحدى مباريات الهلال الإفريقية و(هيثمهم) الهمام يتبختر ويستعد لتنفيذ ضربة جزاء (مشكوك في صحتها كالعادة) ترك وصف كل شيء وجعل يتغنى مع الجمهور وقال (الجمهور الآن في كل جنبات الاستاد يهتف سيدا سيدا سيدا , والجمهور يطلب من سيدا!!!!! أن يدخل الكرة إلى الشباك) , أي أنه يعتبر هذا الهيثم (سيدا) تماماً مثله مثل الجمهور .
حسناً أيها المذيع الهمام , إذا كان هذا (الهيثم) هو (سيدا) فماذا يكون مارادونا , أيكون (غفيرها وخادمها ياترى؟؟؟!)وماذا كان الدرة سامي عزالدين وكمال عبدالوهاب وعادل أمين؟ .
لاحظوا معي لحماس المذيعين عند إحراز الهلال لهدف مهما كانت أهمية المباراة , وقارنوا ذلك بإعلانهم عن هدف للمريخ , أيضاً مهما كانت أهمية المباراة.
لاحظوا أيضاً لهتاف مذيعينا لأشباح الهلال بألقاب جمهورهم (سيدا .. ديدا .. الغزال.. كاريكا.. إلخ..) كأنهم جلوس في المساطب الشعبية مع الجمهور وليس أمام مايكرفونات التلفزيون للتعليق على المباريات بمهنية..
أما ما كان يحدث في قناة (قوون) سيئة الذكر فذلك شأنٌ آخر وظاهرة لا تستحق حتى الوقوف عندها !!!
متى سينتهي هذا العبط , ومن سيردع هؤلاء ؟
ولماذا لا يقتحم إعلاميو المريخ المجال التلفزيوني - وإن كنتُ متأكداً من أنهم لن يمارسوا العمل كهؤلاء الأشباح؟؟ 
مجرد أسئلة.

*

----------

